
Culture Eats Strategy for Breakfast - sdomino
https://medium.com/aws-enterprise-collection/culture-eats-strategy-for-breakfast-a9c2e091a070#.vjnwe8vtl
======
ziszis
The counter quote is from Warren Buffet: "When a management with a reputation
for brilliance tackles a business with a reputation for bad economics, it is
the reputation of the business that remains intact."

Is Craig's List a highly profitable machine because they have the best
culture? Is Amazon a highly profitable machine because they have the best
culture?

The obvious answer is that it's a false trade-off. You need both strategy and
culture and while it's a fun quote, it's also silly.

~~~
perseusprime11
Great Answer. I also think culture gets emphasized in a lot of companies where
there is bad culture. Companies with great culture don't talk about it as
much. Though Netflix changed it by creating a deck and other companies fell
into that trap. Netflix deck and Netflix Glassdoor reviews don't match.

~~~
xiaoma
> _" Netflix deck and Netflix Glassdoor reviews don't match."_

And which of the two more closely matches the 4,536% increase in Netflix's
stock price over the past 10 years?

~~~
perseusprime11
None. Strategy, not culture matches the 4,536% increase.

